
Apple's Leopard Garbage Collector Now Open Source - MaysonL
http://www.friday.com/bbum/2008/11/11/autozone-the-objective-c-garbage-collector/
======
icey
AutoZone? What a terrible name for a piece of software.

[http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=autozone+cupertino&fb=1&view=text&sa=X&oi=local_group&resnum=1&ct=more-
results&cd=1)

------
Hexstream
I have some questions about garbage collectors...

If you decided to make a whole OS in say, Lisp, with a garbage collector,
wouldn't that mean you couldn't make games because of the garbage collection
pauses incurred by the OS, even if the game process itself uses manual memory
management?

And is it possible to make a garbage collector that can somehow run
"continually" (it would detect garbage at fairly regular intervals), so that
you get lots of micro-GC-pauses that are unnoticeable to the user instead of a
few ones that break the gameplay?

edit: One last question: is it feasible to make some kind of funky Lisp
dialect with manual memory management or Lisp fundamentally requires a GC?
Sorry for sounding like a CS professor asking rhetorical questions again ;P

~~~
maximilian
Its almost like you are some sort of CS professor who wanted to ask rhetorical
questions about garbage collection, but then didn't answer them.

~~~
Hexstream
Any sufficiently ignorant programmer is indistinguishable from a CS professor
asking rhetorical questions?

~~~
maximilian
Its like he was walking through a question a professor might ask in front of
his class before pausing for that slightest of moments before pressing a
button to get the next slide and the inevitable answer.

Most of my ignorant questions are more ignorant than his question. Its like
he's thought of it before and was wondering aloud.

